# 20g tank broken :o(



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm upset, cause I just lost my 20g tank I was gonna reseal and use. It was empty for a while and kinda moved around the place to stay out of the way. My husband put it agains the electric board and of course it board turned on without thinking and my one side cracked! I'm soooooooooo upset that I don't know if I should yell or cry. 
Anybody has some advise how to fix it or where I can get a glass cut for cheap? Thanx


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, that's too bad! I hope that you can find a replacement tank from a BCA member


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

That really sucks, and is frustrating. I am sure you will find a cheap replacement tank as Maureen stated on here. And probably pretty cheap.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no, i know the feeling, i broke a 20g last year too  but u r lucky i actuallt kept pieces lol measure it and let me know i can check if i have that size for u


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you everybody for the support. I need 24"x16" panel, if anybody knows where I could get one, that would be great.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> Thank you everybody for the support. I need 24"x16" panel, if anybody knows where I could get one, that would be great.


I will check for u tomorrow


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, I've had the same experience

If you need to get a piece cut you can call Candu glass in BBY and ask for cash deal they should hook you up


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I just received the quote for the cut glass and they asking $20 for it. Not worth it. For couple of bugs more I can have whole new tank. too bad......


----------

